# Making Huffman Super Streamline fender braces



## John (Feb 25, 2013)

Making Huffman Super Streamline fender braces


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 25, 2013)

Mass production!  And with another dorky press and die question, are these rolled to profile or stamped out? The pictures of your wear tab and  license plate dies were  very helpful to me with my little hydraulic press operations.


----------



## John (Feb 25, 2013)

Just pressed with a piece of pipe.
5 Braces are not really mass produced. Needed one set, but 5 or 1 takes the same amount of time.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2013)

John,
 I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Huffman Super Streamline fender braces were double riveted at the axle plate.


The front fender used individual braces, the one you made is a rear brace, and the Super Streamlines didn't use any fender braces on the rear.

I'm not trying to be a snot, but I just thought I'd let you know, before you made a thousand of them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> John,
> I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Huffman Super Streamline fender braces were double riveted at the axle plate.
> The Westfield braces were the ones that had the single rivet on one side for adjustment.
> 
> ...




I agree with your observations Marty. All three sets of original Huffman fenders I have are like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, for the confirmation, Shawn.
 I didn't want to sound too critical, because Johns work is spectacular as we all know. But if he makes one of something, he is probably going to make fifty while he's at it, and if they are wrong, then somebody's got to stop the presses.


----------



## John (Feb 25, 2013)

*For Sale Cheap!!! fender braces*

For Sale Cheap! fender braces


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2013)

they're also two separate pieces. look at the ones on the maroon Firestone.
there will be two widths also...


----------



## John (Mar 3, 2013)

*Revison 2*



37fleetwood said:


> they're also two separate pieces. look at the ones on the maroon Firestone.
> there will be two widths also...




Revision 2
Huffman flat braces front and rear
Made from spring steel


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------

